# Just for fun... a 14 generation pedigree analysis via script :-)



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

The data I gathered on Jäger's pedigree... just interesting seeing how many times some of the prominent older dogs appear... for instance Rolf vom Osnabrücker Land occurs 496 times in my dog's pedigree!

*Titles & Stuff*
SchH3	12505	IPO3	18	SVV1	4	V-BSP	130
SchH2	5849 IPO2	3	SVV2	5	DPO2 1
SchH1	6455 IPO1	5	ZVV1	44	WPO 1
FH 5178 HGH	263	ZM	50	DPH 312

*Registration Stuff*
Germany	25654	SV 3
DDR 1506 CSPKP	84
Slovakia	11 KJ 2
Czech 186 CSKS 11
Swiss 31 CSNO 19
Belgium	1 CJD 4
USA 3 CS 4
Netherlds.	20 CMKS 12
Unknown	509 DS 2
KCREG	6 CKU 2
UKK 80 PKP 2
CKJ 18 CSKP 1
EV 10 DK 3
Hungary	3 KSP 1
USZ 1 MER 1
Italy 5 CSGPK	1

*Frequency of individual dogs in predigree*
#'s	Dog
496	Rolf vom Osnabrücker Land: SZ/640721, SchH3
347	Maja vom Osnabrücker Land: SZ/610210, SchH3/FH
335	Lex Preußenblut: SZ/589285, SCHH3,FH
320	Not Found: Not Known, Not Found
297	Axel von der Deininghauser Heide: SZ/624836, SCHH3, DPH, FH
288	Hein vom Richterbach: SZ/700070, SchH3
249	Alf vom Nordfelsen: SZ/739163, SCHH3, FH
189	Vello zu den Sieben-Faulen: SZ/935874, SchH3/FH
184	Ali vom Gränert: SZ/818942, SCHH3 FH
177	Billo vom Oberviehland: SZ/561004, SchH3/FH
170	Rosel vom Osnabrücker Land: SZ/640725, SchH1
144	Immo vom Hasenfang: SZ/568512, SchH3
144	Rigo von der Schiebockmühle: SZ/816422, SCHH2
139	Carin vom Bombergschen Park: SZ/660949, SchH2
132	Grille zu den Sieben-Faulen: SZ/899660, SchH2
129	Jalk vom Fohlenbrunnen: SZ/973652, SCHH3, AD
129	Lex vom Drei-Kinder-Haus: SZ/890773, SchH1
124	Hardt von Bad Melle: SZ/782377, SCHH1 FH
124	Helma vom Hildegardsheim: SZ/571076, SchH3
119	Draga aus der Brigittenklause: SZ/772271, SchH2
114	Cäsar von der Malmannsheide: SZ/862862, SCHH3 FH
111	Dixie von der Wienerau: SZ/980594, SchH1
111	Utz vom Haus Hiller: SZ/638869, SCHH3
108	Trutz aus der Schwanenstadt: SZ/519353, SchH3/MH1
108	Werra zu den Sieben-Faulen: SZ/634326, SchH2
103	Rolf aus dem Urnenkeller: SZ/723413, SCHH3
99	Condor vom Hohenstamm: SZ/892020, SCHH3, FH
97	Gunda vom Fohlenbrunnen: SZ/918969, SchH2
96	Baldur vom Befreiungsplatz: SZ/508689, SchH3/MH1
95	Achilles von der Höllenquelle: SZ/515439, SchH3
95	Barry vom Andershofer Ufer: DDR/5074, SCHH2
93	Arno vom Haus Gersie: SZ/874382, SchH3/FH
93	Quitte von der Schiebockmühle: SZ/727390, SchH1
92	Esta Preußenblut: SZ/549421, SchH3/FH
91	Gero aus der Jürgensklause: SZ/771708, DDR SGR 1953-1954, SCHH3
87	Xanda Preußenblut: SZ/536602, SchH1
82	Arry von der Gassenquelle: SZ/559181, SchH3
82	Blanka Fortunastolz: SZ/645684, SchH3
81	Nute von Bern: SZ/525621, SchH1
81	Odo zu den Sieben-Faulen: SZ/517583, SchH3
80	Jutta vom Hildakloster: DDR/5514, SchH1
77	Fero aus der Eselstadt: SZ/729332, SchH3
76	Claudius vom Hain: SZ/586670, SCHH3
76	Etu vom Zierenberg: SZ/595646, SchH3
75	Berta vom Lorscher Sand: SZ/925592, SchH3
73	Cralo von Haunstetten: SZ/574473, SchH2
73	Daja vom Bernstein-Strand: SZ/868934, SchH2
73	Donka vom Muschelteich: SZ/763570, SchH3
73	Erle vom Devener Holz: SZ/880019, SchH1
73	Iran von der Buchenhöhe: SZ/611893, SCHH 3
72	Asta von der Eisheiligengrotte: SZ/702235, SchH2
72	Lido vom Friedlichenheim: SZ/764298, SchH3/FH
72	Nestor vom Wiegerfelsen: SZ/462245, SCHH3/MH2/SUCHH/SH
72	Valet vom Busecker Schloß: SZ/944109, SchH3
71	Blanka vom Oberviehland: SZ/561007, SchH1
71	Yasko von der Tide: SZ/822235, SchH2
70	Ina vom Osnabrücker Land: SZ/693527, SchH2
69	Arras vom Adam-Riesezwinger: SZ/899377, SchH3/FH
69	Frikka von der Schwarzen Perle: SZ/687668, SchH1/FH
69	Gero vom Katharinentor: SZ/918291, SchH3/FH
69	Held zu den Sieben-Faulen: SZ/752521, SchH3
68	Alf vom Walddorf-Emst: SZ/846560, Schh3/FH
68	Falk vom Osnabrücker Land: SZ/589919, SchH2
68	Klodo aus der Eremitenklause: SZ/970940, SCHH3 ROM
66	Arno vom Haus Schwingel: SZ/929866, SCHH3, FH
66	Gerolf vom Stuhri-Gau: SZ/808832, SCHH3
65	Edo vom Gehrdener Berg: SZ/757701, SchH2
64	Betty vom Eningsfeld: SZ/971660, SchH3
64	Burga von Hemera: SZ/886842, SCHH2
63	Asta Siegeswillen: SZ/593094, SchH2
62	Amor vom Wappen Bocholt: SZ/581233, SchH3
62	Nita von der Buchenhöhe: SZ/568567, SchH2
61	Arras von Griesemanns Winkel: SZ/598006, SchH2
61	Bella vom Haus Trippe: SZ/569158, SchH1
61	Cora aus der Brigittenklause: SZ/688706, SchH2
61	Rita vom Teglerforst: SZ/598811, SchH3
60	Arko vom Riedersknapp: SZ/905592, SCHH3 (V-BSP) FH
60	Watzer von Bad Melle: SZ/850470, SchH3
59	Arko von der Delog: SZ/820237, SchH3
59	Asta von der Jakobsleiter: SZ/783354, SchH2
59	Cita von der Wildbahn: SZ/644296, SchH3
59	Halla aus der Eremitenklause: SZ/932021, SchH3/FH
59	Regina von Colonia Agrippina: SZ/893041, SchH3
58	Fred zu den Sieben-Faulen: SZ/759908, SchH3/FH
58	Gundo vom Stolper Land: SZ/954339, SCHH2/FH
58	Siggo vom Corneliushof: SZ/606400, SchH3
56	Bodo vom Welfenholz: SZ/668368, SchH2
56	Ingo vom Piastendamm: SZ/483163, SchH2
55	Antje von der Aschengrube: SZ/630098, SchH2
55	Delfi vom Kleistweg: SZ/903137, SchH2
55	Fred vom Fräuleinsplatz: SZ/583252, SchH1
54	Grimm von der Fährmühle: SZ/747745, SchH3
54	Phantasie von der Buchenhöhe: SZ/664298, SchH3
53	Cilla aus der Petersklause: SZ/584659, SchH1
52	Cito vom Coburger Land: SZ/751567, SchH2
52	Ella aus der Eremitenklause: SZ/833923, SchH1
52	Illa von Haunstetten: SZ/701350, SchH3/FH
52	Lido von der Wienerau: SZ/1029749, SCHH3
52	Tuta zu den Sieben-Faulen: SZ/535021, SchH2
52	Volker vom Zollgrenzschutz Haus: SZ/935474, SCHH3
51	Sigbert Heidegrund: SZ/453235, ZPr/MH1

*DDR Stuff*
Bloodline: Occurrences	Description: 
5A	251	This line descends from Alf v. Nordfelsen and is predominantly propagated by Don v. Rolandsteich and his descendants. This line is known for producing good conformation and movement; but can produce good pigment and temperament " Don was one of the best producers in East Germany, especially of good hips (almost 98% 'a' stamped offspring)"
11A	549	This line originates from Rolf v. Osnabruecker Land and is continued predominantly through Bernd v. Lierberg and his descendants like Pushkass v. Haus Himpel and Olf v. Fuerstendamm. This line produces good temperaments and angulation; but can produce long backs, and weak bones and heads.
11B	37	This line descends from Ex v. Riedstern primarily through Cliff v. Bleichfleck. This line produces good stability, pigment, heads, and expression. The disadvantages of this line are testicle problems and apathy.
11C	283	This line originates from V Ali vom Gränert,V Barry vom Andershofer Ufe,V Drusus vom Falkenwappen,V Geier vom Baruther Land,Bodo v Winkel, Casar v Rangental, Lars v Furstendamm, Seigo v Angerholz... Grand vd Ziegelwiese, Boy v Hohenwarthereck, Henk vd Moschel
11D	6	This line radiates from Ingo v. Rudingen leading to Held v. Ritterberg and Jeff v. Flaemings Sand through his sons Flint v. Steiglerhof, Birko v.d. Wolfshoehle, and most famous of all Lord v. Gleisdreieck. This line is known for producing sable dogs with strong aggression, but pigment can be a problem within this line.
11E	17	This line comes through 2x DDR seiger Condor v. Maderpfahl and radiates through Ohle v. Rundeck into the studs Fels v. Kemmlerblick and Zorro v. Laagerwall. This line like line 11D produces sable dogs with strong aggression, but pigment can be a problem within this line.
12	0	This line today descends primarily from Golf v. Ritterberg and his brother Grand v. Ritterberg. It is known for producing large typey heads and few testicle problems. It can produce dogs that are not easy to handle and HD.
13A	1	This line today persists primarily through the descendants Alf v. Koernersee. This line produces dogs that are lively, with good temperaments and character and few coat or testicle problems. Additionally they are intelligent, but can have large ears, teeth problems, and long backs.

Bloodline: Occurrences	Dogs:
5A	249	Alf v. Nordfelsen
5A	2	Don v. Rolandsteich
11A	496	Rolf v. Osnabrücker
11A	45	Bernd v. Lierberg
11A	8	Pushkaß v. Haus Himpel
11A	0	Olf v. Fürstendamm
11B	33	Ex v. Riedstern
11B	4	Cliff v. Bleichfleck
11C	184	Ali v. Gränert
11C	95	Barry v. Andershofer
11C	2	Drusus v. Falkenwappen
11C	0	Geier v. Baruther Land
11C	1	Bodo v. Winkel
11C	0	Casar v. Rangental
11C	1	Lars v. Fürstendamm
11C	0	Seigo v. Angerholz
11C	0	Grand v.d. Ziegelwiese
11C	0	Boy v. Hohenwarthereck
11C	0	Henk v.d. Moschel
11D	3	Ingo v. Rudingen
11D	1	Held v. Ritterberg
11D	1	Jeff v. Flämings-Sand
11D	0	Flint v. Steiglerhof
11D	0	Birko v.d. Wolfshoehle
11D	1	Lord v. Gleisdreieck
11E	11	Condor v. Marderpfahl
11E	6	Ohle v. Rundeck
11E	0	Fels v. Kemmlerblick
11E	0	Zorro v. Laagerwall
12	0	Golf v. Ritterberg
12	0	Grand v. Ritterberg
13A	1	Alf v. Körnersee


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but as a data geek I'm curious: how did you compile this? Python?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

This is pretty much the info I keep in my head( from DDR perspective) when I analyze pedigrees.....I would submit that Lord v Gleisdreick is most famous descendant of Ingo, but Held v Ritterberg was the more prepotent sire. Btw, Ingo v Rudigan may be one of the most influential dogs in the breed history for all the right reasons. Take care


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Wow....that's some break down. Interesting info.


----------

